# Kreg router table on sale



## NotToDay (May 15, 2013)

If anyone is looking for a portable router table in the Pittsburgh area Lowes is selling the Kreg unit for 137.00 regular 230.00


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Thats a great price. My lowes doesn't even carry them.


----------

